# PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech. UPDATES!



## PM (3 Aug 2010)

Hi guys, so this tank started simply because I had it spare and couldn't fit it in my cupboard   so I started out researching about what I'd need for a simple shrimp tank.

This journal follows on from here:
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=12285&hilit=simple+shrimp+tank

I have a 54 liter high tech tank, and the last thing I want is another tank that needs loads of maintenance. I've been reading about low tech methods here; http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/2817-Non-CO2-methods/page2 and plan to use Tom Barr's method, as I feel he gives the best advice, after finally managing to have an algae free tank myself through reading his scriptures   

I chose a very low powered LED light, the unit reads 1.6 Watts. I went for an internal filter as I am squeezing this onto my tiny desk, and a hang on back filter was not an option as I needed it to be silent next to my bed. I am awaiting the plants from Malaysia, and plan to stock cherry shrimp only.

Below is the equipment list, I've included prices as I think it might be useful to someone considering a similar setup. I know it opened my eyes to just how much money I spend on this hobby!    all prices include p&p.

*Tank:*
Clearseal 12x8x8â€ 		Â£21 (Already had)

*Filtration & Heating:*
Newattino Plus		        Â£22
Dennerle Nano Clean   	Â£25

*Lighting:*
Dymax Robot LED        	Â£17

*Substrate:*
Colombo Flora-Base    	Â£40 (Enough for my next tank too)
ADA Xingu                         Â£32 (Enough for my next tank too)

*Hardscape:*
Wood                                 Â£10
Wire mesh			         Â£7

*Plants:*
Anabius nana petite	x2	Â£8
Xmas moss x5		        Â£10
Java fern			        Â£7 (Already had)
Round Pelia			Â£5

*Total:	Â£204.00*

Here's a pic of it waiting for plants:  







Cheers,
Paul.


----------



## Garuf (3 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech.*

It just wants some tiny twigs in their and I think you're massively onto a winner!


----------



## PM (4 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech.*

Cheers, I know what you mean about the twigs, I might experiment, but I really don't think it'll need it when it's planted up!

I just ordered an AquaQube 9W Nano Light frm PlantedBox cos I'm not sure about the colour temp of this LED one, it said on the listing it's meant to be 6000K


----------



## xavi_pr (4 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech.*

6000k it's the same as normal white light, some people call it cool white


----------



## PM (4 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech.*



			
				xavi_pr said:
			
		

> 6000k it's the same as normal white light, some people call it cool white



Haha, I know  I mean it don't look like 6000K to me!


----------



## Gill (4 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech.*

Looks very Promising


----------



## NeilW (4 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech.*

Looks like a nice little setup.  That Dennerle filter looks like its spot on for what you want, fits in there well.  Think I'd go for one of them for a desk-top nano.  That wood has got some really interesting shapes in it so works well as a focal point.  Great start


----------



## Ben M (5 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech.*

looking good.   could i ask where you got the actual tank from, as i'm looking for a similar bare tank?


----------



## PM (5 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech.*



			
				pest control said:
			
		

> looking good.   could i ask where you got the actual tank from, as i'm looking for a similar bare tank?



Here:

http://www.fishandfins.co.uk/clearseal-aquariums.htm

I tidied up the silicone with a razor blade on the front joins. Wasn't that bad anyway TBH and it took HOURS!


----------



## Ben M (5 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech.*

thanks


----------



## PM (18 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech.*

Hi guys, update as I've planted it up 

In this pic you can see the result of removing excess silcone 





I didn't take many 'step by step' pics, as TBH I find the whole process rather stressful! Here's a couple.









As you can see I changed out the Xingu sand for more Flora-base as I wanted a moss foreground.









And here's how it sits on my desk, finished (ish).









The round pellia I got appears to be dead, so they are sending more, I've also added the Superfish 9W light from PB, and added frosted perpex to the light, though I still think it's far too bright for low tech, so may in the future add a tinted film to it.

Also I need to sort out the wire mesh on the front left as the wood is leaning on it and pushing the front up. Fishless cycling for three more weeks and the I'll add some shrimp. Also, I've cunningly hidden the heater behind the wood with the lead running behind the filter 

I just wanted a low maintenance shrimp tank, but the aquascaper in me is a little disappointed :/ hopefully it will look nicer when grown in more. I am considering a small crypt at the back but wanted to avoid rooted plants for maintenance reasons. Any thoughts appreciated!


----------



## Garuf (18 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech. (Updated 18/08/10)*

Very nice indeed, I really should strip and fix my Optiwhite...

It's going to grow out a charm, I can see that already.


----------



## PM (30 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech. (Updated 18/08/10)*

*DAY 20:*

Hi   

I have done some moving around and more planting, and received more Round Pellia and Petite:





Here's a shot with the colours truer to how it looks in real life (have been playing with the settings on my D40x 18-105mm VR 





I've also ordered ten Sakura shrimp from here: http://www.fraku-aquaristik.de they should arrive on the 8th of September 

Can't wait!

EDIT: I'm also seeing the first algae starting to grow, any suggestions on dosing regime??


----------



## nayr88 (30 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech. (Updated 30/08/10)*

This is looking fantastic Paul, nice to see a scape wich is dominantly wood, not mini landscape rock or dragon stone.where did you order the plants from?? 

will you be adding pressurized co2 at all? 
would you consider adding floating plants, i think it would suit the tank to have a few peices of Limnobium laevigatum it can grow quite large, so yourll have to trim the smaller bits that grow from the main one and place the it one into your other tank, once the smaller one grows large it would of thrown off a few little shoots again trim of the bigger part. The hanging roots of this plant look great  

EDIT: Paul haha


----------



## PM (30 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech. (Updated 30/08/10)*

Hahaha, it's Paul 

Thanks! All plants are from here: http://stores.ebay.co.uk/aquaticmagicuk except for the Mini Java Fern, which I got from this forum in exchange for some xmas moss 

This ebay seller's customer service is the best I've ever experienced, really good.


----------



## nayr88 (30 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech. (Updated 30/08/10)*

so you got all the xmas moss from a member on here? i was tempted to get some moss from aquaticmagic but didnt want a 5p sized half dead portion arriving in 2months. 

what was portion size price and quality like on arrival?


----------



## PM (30 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech. (Updated 30/08/10)*

Portion size was much bigger than I expected, very good IMO, and excellent condition on arrival.

My pellia was dead on arrival, I emailed them and they just sent me some more, which arrived in excellent cond. 

I think it took about 2 weeks, definitely not longer to receive anyway. Highly recommended, especially for hardy plants!


----------



## a1Matt (30 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech. (Updated 30/08/10)*

Looking good.

See you went with the Sakuras from Fraku.  Good choice 
I also rate the Dennerle nano clean, nice little filter, it is what I use in my nano and am happy with it.


----------



## PM (30 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech. (Updated 30/08/10)*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> This is looking fantastic Paul, nice to see a scape wich is dominantly wood, not mini landscape rock or dragon stone.where did you order the plants from??
> 
> will you be adding pressurized co2 at all?
> would you consider adding floating plants, i think it would suit the tank to have a few peices of Limnobium laevigatum it can grow quite large, so yourll have to trim the smaller bits that grow from the main one and place the it one into your other tank, once the smaller one grows large it would of thrown off a few little shoots again trim of the bigger part. The hanging roots of this plant look great
> ...



Ah, just seen the edit!

No I'm not adding CO2. I don't ever want to have to touch it really! All I'll do is top up water, and maybe add a little ferts. I have thought about floating plants, but know they grow too big, I'll think about it, thanks for your tip 



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> Looking good.
> 
> See you went with the Sakuras from Fraku.  Good choice
> I also rate the Dennerle nano clean, nice little filter, it is what I use in my nano and am happy with it.



Thanks  that's right, took a long time to choose, but i think I've made a good one - I love the look of the bright red, and not that many people seem to be breeding them here, so fingers crossed I will be! The tank is fully cycled now, with the help of some breen bacter 

Oh, I also mentioned you to Frank, he sent his regards.


----------



## Gill (30 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech. (Updated 30/08/10)*

Looks Excellent, Can't wait to see the foreground mature.


----------



## PM (30 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech. (Updated 30/08/10)*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Looks Excellent, Can't wait to see the foreground mature.



Thanks  same here! It'll probably take a while though with no CO2, but that's fine with me!

I've just thought, I still have the lighting set to 6 hours a day, I'd like to ramp it up to 8 hours, but I know that I will get lots of algae on the glass (it's appearing already), so I am thinking what I could add to clean the glass? Ottos are great, but I think it would be cruel to put them in such a tiny tank. Don't know much about snails, but I do know that I don't want them breeding like crazy in there!

Any tips much obliged!


----------



## Gill (30 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech. (Updated 30/08/10)*

In 12L go for Nerite Snails, Won't breed AFAIk they need brackish.


----------



## PM (30 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech. (Updated 30/08/10)*

Cool. How many do you reckon is a good number?

Thanks


----------



## Gill (30 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech. (Updated 30/08/10)*

From experience I would Go for the Tri-Horned as they are the Smallest and Best Looking Nerites. 3 should be Ok. 
I have Also seen some others on Ebay recently that look interesting>>http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4x-PAGODA-SNAIL-BROTIA-PAGODULA-RARE-ALGAE-EATING-/280555395934?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish


----------



## Gill (30 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech. (Updated 30/08/10)*

From experience I would Go for the Tri-Horned as they are the Smallest and Best Looking Nerites. 3 should be Ok. 
I have Also seen some others on Ebay recently that look interesting>>http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4x-PAGODA-SNAIL-BROTIA-PAGODULA-RARE-ALGAE-EATING-/280555395934?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish

river nerite
http://www.aquarist-classifieds.co.uk/p ... 178252.php


----------



## PM (30 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech. (Updated 30/08/10)*

Wow, those first ones are expensive!!

The second one says they will breed in freshwater.

I have a look into it, though I think I'm gonna need some soon before it gets out of hand!

Thanks for the info.


----------



## NeilW (30 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech. (Updated 30/08/10)*



			
				PM said:
			
		

> Cool. How many do you reckon is a good number?
> 
> Thanks



Unless you were going to supplement their diet with pre-grown algae on stones then I'd say 1, or maybe 2 at a push or they'll go walkabouts in search of more food in my experience.


----------



## PM (30 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech. (Updated 30/08/10)*



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> PM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Walkabouts? Do you mean they'll jump out?! (Haha, 'jump'). One is cool as long as they don't get lonely


----------



## nayr88 (30 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech. (Updated 30/08/10)*

those spotty ones look great, surely its good if they do breed as yourll make your money back  watch out for them parachuting from the rim of the tank onto that swanky keyboard haha.


----------



## PM (30 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech. (Updated 30/08/10)*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> those spotty ones look great, surely its good if they do breed as yourll make your money back  watch out for them parachuting from the rim of the tank onto that swanky keyboard haha.



I think just the mess of having a load of snails (eggs, poo etc) in there far outweighs the financial benefits 

I don't even want anything apart from shrimp, but I know that I need something, otherwise I'm gonna be cleaning the glass all the time.

Need to have a think about what to add...


----------



## NeilW (30 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech. (Updated 30/08/10)*



			
				PM said:
			
		

> Walkabouts? Do you mean they'll jump out?! (Haha, 'jump'). One is cool as long as they don't get lonely


If they can't find food they'll crawl out the tank in search of it and manage to get quite far as they have a 'hatch' they can pull up to stop them drying out (from in nature during tides etc.).  Gave my girlfriend a shock    Mine have done it a couple of times and I have 2 in a 17 litre tank, PFK recommended 1 to 20 litres.  The size of a nano is obviously a big restriction on surfaces for grazing  



			
				PM said:
			
		

> I don't even want anything apart from shrimp, but I know that I need something, otherwise I'm gonna be cleaning the glass all the time.
> 
> Need to have a think about what to add...


Try sorting your ferts etc. first if you want to stop the algae.  I wouldn't use livestock to solve it as its not sorting the root of the problem.


----------



## PM (30 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech. (Updated 30/08/10)*

Yeah I know but I think the start point is that I have a bit too much light (more than I'd like). And don't plan on adding CO2 or Excel, so even with ferts sorted I reckon I'll still get steady algae, on the glass at least.

I also have no idea how much dry ferts to dose. I want to stick to Tom Barr's recommendations on low tech, as it makes a lot of sense to me.

I haven't dosed anything as yet, as the Flora-Base has nutrients and I've been adding fish food to cycle. But it's been three weeks since setup and none of the plants are rooted so I should probably think about a regime very soon.


----------



## NeilW (30 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech. (Updated 30/08/10)*

I think I found your problem;


			
				PM said:
			
		

> ...and I've been adding fish food to cycle.


 = ammonia + light = algae   

A planted tank will cycle itself without any addition of extra ammonia.  My advice would be to stop with the fish food and leave it be and you'll see a decrease in algae.


----------



## dw1305 (31 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech. (Updated 30/08/10)*

Hi all,
I think both "Shrimplets" and very small fry do better with snails in the tank, possibly because of the increased quantity of rotifers etc. produced by the snails. (MTS are shrimp and fry safe).

cheers Darrel


----------



## a1Matt (31 Aug 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech. (Updated 30/08/10)*

I have just a single a clithon corona in my nano.
Add more than that and you get a constant stream of eggs.

Ramshorns are also an option. I have 10 or so mature ones in my tank, and I never have to clean the glass. They keep it pristine.  Cheaper than nerites too


----------



## PM (4 Sep 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech. (Updated 30/08/10)*

Hi guys, in the last few days I have acquired pretty much every type of algae.

I have BBA, hair, and many other weird filament types.

Tank: 2.5 gal
Lighting - 9W aquacube, 7hrs a day
CO2 - none
Filtration - dennerle nano
Fertilisation routine - florabase (plus added a tiny amount of traces a couple of days ago)
Setup - 25 days ago, tank fully cycled
Inhabitants - none until next Weds - shrimp and a snail

Any help would be much appreciated as I think it's close to becoming out of control.

Unforunately my lens won't focus very close:














Paul.


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Sep 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech.*

forget the trace. I've run the same set up with no ferts at all. no co2 either. with no issues, for 3 months or so. It looks like there's no demanding plants in there, so I personally wouldn't use it. 

is the water flat calm on the surface?


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Sep 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech.*

this is the same set up as yours.





it pretty much ran itself and was busting at the seems with plants.


----------



## PM (4 Sep 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech.*

Hi Mark, yes the water is flat and calm at the surface.


----------



## PM (6 Sep 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech.*

So anybody have any advice in regard to my algae problem?

Ta


----------



## ceg4048 (6 Sep 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech.*

I guess you have too much light for not having any CO2. All the algal types you mentioned are CO2 related.

Cheers,


----------



## PM (7 Sep 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech.*

Any recommendations for a more suitable light fixture for my 2.5 gal with a nice (as in not blue) colour temp?

EDIT: Needs to  clip to the tank as there is no space at all around the tank for a desk lamp for example.


----------



## Garuf (7 Sep 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech.*

The lamps from planted box are possibly the best on the market.


----------



## PM (7 Sep 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech.*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> The lamps from planted box are possibly the best on the market.



That's the one I have  - 9W

Thing is I am getting a lot of algae  so it has been suggested that I have too much light for low-tech.... which I thought would be the case when I ordered it!


----------



## Garuf (7 Sep 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech.*

Add a diffuser to it? 
Start dosing easy carbo? I dunno, low tech doesn't float my boat so much. You could just wait and see if adding loads of stems stems the problem?


----------



## PM (7 Sep 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech.*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Add a diffuser to it?
> Start dosing easy carbo? I dunno, low tech doesn't float my boat so much. You could just wait and see if adding loads of stems stems the problem?



It already has a diffuser.

No space for stems and really don't want stems in what is supposed to be a super-low maint tank. Also don't want excel cos I have shrimp (and it's a tiny tank), and don't wanna bother with ferts!

Think I'm just gonna have to engineer a mega diffuser somehow.


----------



## ghostsword (7 Sep 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech.*

Very simple then, turn the light off.. Use it only for 3 hours in the evening, a timer would sort it out.

The mosses, and Anubias will do well in natural light, and the shrimp may not mind. Try it for two weeks and see how it goes.


----------



## PM (7 Sep 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech.*

Hmm, yes but I don't think it solves the problem 

Wish I could get hold of one of these.
http://www.boyuaquarium.com/en_ArticleShow.asp?ArticleID=1801


----------



## ghostsword (7 Sep 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech. (Updated 30/08/10)*



			
				PM said:
			
		

> Hi guys, in the last few days I have acquired pretty much every type of algae.
> 
> I have BBA, hair, and many other weird filament types.
> 
> .



Without CO2 and ferts, you need to reduce the light, I do not think that there is other way. Unless I misunderstood the issue.


----------



## PM (8 Sep 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech. (Updated 30/08/10)*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> PM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right.

So I either have to make a more effective diffuser or get a lower powered light (with a good colour temp, which ain't easy).

So I'm gonna see what I can come up with in terms of a diffuser.

Thanks all.

EDIT:

Of course I could reduce the lighting period, but I want to able to see it


----------



## ghostsword (8 Sep 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech.*



> Of course I could reduce the lighting period, but I want to able to see it



Crazy idea really.. but why not use a PIR light? It will only turn on when you are close to the tank..  There should be PIR led lights powered by a 9V battery, for example..


----------



## nayr88 (8 Sep 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech.*

Would a pir light not create more problems due to the inconsistency of the light? 

Get to ikea and get a desk lamp?  Was that led light your selling no good?


Cheers


----------



## PM (8 Sep 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech.*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Would a pir light not create more problems due to the inconsistency of the light?
> 
> Get to ikea and get a desk lamp?  Was that led light your selling no good?
> 
> ...



No space around the tank for ikea light 

The LED I'm selling is great but I personally am not keen on the colour rendition.

I have developed a high-tech diffuser which should work well - a piece of frosted perspex over the tank with a sheet of kitchen roll on top!


----------



## ghostsword (8 Sep 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech.*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Would a pir light not create more problems due to the inconsistency of the light?
> 
> Get to ikea and get a desk lamp?  Was that led light your selling no good?
> 
> ...



I do not think that plants worry about the inconsistency of light.. Those plants do not want too much light anyway..


----------



## PM (6 Oct 2010)

*Re: PM's 12L Nano Shrimp Tank. Low-tech.*

*DAY 50*

Bit of an update!

Everything is going well, and I have just noticed that I have Sakura baby shrimp!!   Don't know how may there are, spotted two so far.

Only thing I've done is top up water and add a little Phyton Git.

Full tank:





Babies:




Mr Snail:




Shrimps:












Very happy with the tank, low tech is the future! (For me)


----------



## NeilW (7 Oct 2010)

Looks great!  Did you find a solution to your lighting issues?


----------



## PM (7 Oct 2010)

Hi, thanks Neil 

I actually just had a piece of frosted Perspex and a small piece of kitchen roll elastic banded around the light unit to reduce the intensity. 

I removed these to take the photos, and it looks so much nicer (it was quite dull before), that I am going to try it without the 'filters'. Ive reduced the lighting period from 7 to 6 hours, and now that the plants are more established and healthy, and with the growing population of shrimp, I hope that this will curb the growth of any algae. Wow that was badly worded. Ha!


----------



## NeilW (7 Oct 2010)

I bottled it and resorted to the liquid carbon to rid the algae menace in my my 'low-tech' nano.  It has made the plants a lot greener and a lot more growth though, so while I'm around to do it I think I'll carry on for now  

Nice thermometer too mate


----------



## Anubia (7 Oct 2010)

Hi PM...nice setup and enjoying the thread.

re your quote ' I've also ordered ten Sakura shrimp from here: http://www.fraku-aquaristik.de they should arrive on the 8th of September '.....

Can I have yout views on ordering shrimps from the above company and how many (Sakura) survived the transortation process. Did they survive once acclimatised as I've heard that Sulawesi are the most difficult to keep alive after transportation and that is why the UK doesn't import....

Am keen to procure the Sulawesi Cardinal and wondered what your thoughts were on ordering and qulaity of shrimp received. How did they package them and what delivery times were in place...? Sorry for the number of questions ?

regards......


----------



## PM (9 Oct 2010)

HI, they all survived great 

They are all very happy and breeding. I don't know much about Sulawesi though, this is my first shrimp project!

I would ask a1Matt on this forum, I think he knows much more about shrimp than I


----------



## Mirf (12 Oct 2010)

Apologies in advance for what is probably a stupid question, but how did you secure the moss on the floor? Also is any wood suitable or do it need to be 'aquatic safe' for want of a better description.

I am trying to achieve a similar look in my shrimp tank with no success at all.

Your tank looks stunning by the way


----------



## PM (12 Oct 2010)

Hi Mirf, welcome to the forum 

I used wire mesh from ebay for the moss floor. Just search for 'wire mesh moss' on there, it was from the far east. Then tied it on wish some thin fishing line.

I always buy wood that is specifically for aquariums, though you can use found wood, but it (can) involve a lot of soaking, boiling & cleaning as far as I'm aware, which can be a PITA!


----------



## andyh (12 Oct 2010)

Nice looking shrimp tank PM !!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Oct 2010)

Looking good, the colouring of the shrimp look great also


----------



## misscaretaker (30 Oct 2010)

I love this tank, as said before it's nice to see a nano tank that's not dragon stone and glosso! Low tech is the way forward   especially for large tanks where 50% water changes involve 150l of water...


----------



## PM (30 Oct 2010)

Thanks guys 

I hope to take some nice pics soon


----------



## Arana (30 Oct 2010)

Lovely little scape, i don't know why i have never got around to doing a nano, gonna put it on my must do list  

Great Work


----------



## akwarybka (2 Nov 2010)

Love your little tank  
LT rules (for me)


----------



## PM (3 Dec 2010)

Hi guys 

Took a new pic today, had to do a big prune of the xmas moss as it was going wild! Still needs more of a trim, it's growing in long single fronds, probably due to CO2 availability.






Still trying to get decent shrimp pics, but my lenses don't focus close enough :/


----------



## Krishs Bettas (3 Dec 2010)

WOW the tank looks great and the Shrimp are super red and they look awsome.


----------



## Antoni (4 Dec 2010)

What a lovely litle low mainanence tank!

So are you still using this diffuser, you was writting about, in earlier post. Can you share a picture of it?!

Congrats


----------



## bogwood (4 Dec 2010)

Tank looks lovely...............perfect for shrimps.  
Are you continuing to spot more baby shrimps.


----------



## John Starkey (4 Dec 2010)

Nice looking setup,i like the island look you have created,
regards,
john.


----------



## PM (4 Dec 2010)

Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> What a lovely litle low mainanence tank!
> 
> So are you still using this diffuser, you was writting about, in earlier post. Can you share a picture of it?!
> 
> Congrats



Thanks, and no I haven't used the diffuser in months. It's much nicer as the tank looks brighter. I get a tiny bit of hair algae but it's very managable so no worries really. The diffuser was a bit of rectangular frosted perspex with a bit of kitchen roll over it, with an elastic band holding it onto the light fixture, (very high-tech  )



			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> Tank looks lovely...............perfect for shrimps.
> Are you continuing to spot more baby shrimps.



Thank you, yes I'm spotting new babies all the time! Though I have absolutely no idea how many shrimp are in there, or if they are all surviving, but the planting is so dense you don't spot more than a few at a time. I haven't seen any dead ones though, so there could be loads in there!


----------



## lil-lynx (4 Dec 2010)

Wonderful tank  
Quick question how did you find the light ? did it give a good light , get too hot, colour of the LEDS ?


----------



## PM (4 Dec 2010)

lil-lynx said:
			
		

> Wonderful tank
> Quick question how did you find the light ? did it give a good light , get too hot, colour of the LEDS ?



Hi, thanks. I'm using the 9watt Aqua light from Plantedbox.com, not the LED one. The LED was too cool colur temp wise for my taste, and a bit dim.


----------



## lil-lynx (4 Dec 2010)

is the Aqua light a lot brighter then ?.
Any improvement on plant growth


----------



## PM (4 Dec 2010)

Yes it's a lot brighter. 9w vs about 2.6w.

I didn't have the LED on long enough to notice plant growth but for sure the 9w will produce faster growth. To use the 9w on a tank this size with no co2 or ferts, you realy need a very high plant mass so as to not have algae issues i have found.

I'm selling the LED light for Â£10 with box & postage inc if you're intrested.


----------

